# Frontline Reaction ?



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I treated my dogs (and cat) last week for fleas, they had an obvious infestation and had all been scratching.

I applied fipronil spot on to my gsd and he has been scratching more often and more intensively since, he also has excessive dandruff. My other dog and the cat look good now with no probs.

I'm thinking he has maybe taken a reaction to fipronil, I've come across a couple of reviews on the net where some dogs have itched all over after having been applied with frontline, it is the first time I have treated him with the stuff.

He'd been on a high dosage of prednisone for pain management for six - seven months previously, I was wondering if this could be a contributor.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

maggie fraser said:


> He'd been on a high dosage of* prednisone for pain management* for six - seven months previously,Thoughts anyone?


 Am I to assume that the "pain" was you? LOL
Was the dose listed for that size dog? Frontline is the only product that I am aware that has few issues, I have had experiences with some of the others and my dogs had issues. :-k


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Maggie, this a list of side effects, if he was taking Prednisone that long it basically suppressed his immune system and he is open to quite a bit, it sound like he is having an allergic reation and with a supressed immune system he far more sensitive, I would try a basic allergy/antihistamine to help with reaction.

increased blood sugar for diabetics
difficulty controlling emotion
difficulty in maintaining train of thought
weight gain
facial swelling
depression, mania, psychosis, or other psychiatric symptoms
unusual fatigue or weakness
mental confusion / indecisiveness
blurred vision
abdominal pain
peptic ulcer
infections
painful hips or shoulders
steroid-induced osteoporosis
osteonecrosis
long-term migraines
insomnia
severe joint pain
cataracts or glaucoma
anxiety
black stool
stomach pain or bloating
severe swelling
mouth sores or dry mouth
avascular necrosis
hepatic steatosis
nervousness
acne
rash
increased appetite
hyperactivity
frequent urination
diarrhea
removes intestinal flora
leg pain/cramps
sensitive teeth
I am thankfull I don't have to deal with fleas any longer, A product I am interested in getting some feedback on regarding how effective it on fleas is "GSE" Grapefruit Seed Extract, can be found on Ebay for around $15, a little search and will reveal it is a wonder substance and a potent natural antibiotic/Antivirual/antiparasitic even seen it being used with much success on heartworms. I use it personally but cant test on fleas because I don't have any.

http://www.dolforums.com.au/lofiversion/index.php/t137059.html

http://www.ambertech.com/grapefruit_seed_extract-ingredient


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

He's been off the pred for over four weeks now, he grew a humungous calcinosis on one elbow which has now almost receded to half the size, he grew a box belly which has also disappeared, his aggression is at much lower levels and he no longer needs food like his throat had been cut.

We experienced most of the horrible side effects associated with high doses of pred, I am just so delighted that he seems to be kicking right back into the dog I used to know, and quickly. I'm aware of the many side effects of pred, but not them all.

I'm wondering if his skin has been damaged and is more sensitive, I am aware fipronil acts in the oil glands of the skin and this is where my problem has occurred. I will be going back to vet on Monday probably, but I will also probably resist any further medication to treat it and maybe wait out the action of the fipronil.

I'll just try and keep him preoccupied and tired meanwhile. Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

Hard to tell what the lasting effects of taking the stuff that long will be...BUT the DR's know best.
IMO he is still recovering from the Prednisone and his immune system is still weak, so stay away from whatever is causeing the reaction. The immediate side effects may be wearing off but the longterm ones and how his immune system was effected are still an unknown, hopefully they give something topical and nothing else to compromise his system any further and compound the current condition, usually they treat one symtom and create 3 new ones that will require treatment down the line.
Personally I would try an over the counter childrens allergy/antihistamine for the reaction if it's still bad should stop the iching...good luck!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Mike Valente said:


> Hard to tell what the lasting effects of taking the stuff that long will be...BUT the DR's know best.
> IMO he is still recovering from the Prednisone and his immune system is still weak, so stay away from whatever is causeing the reaction. The immediate side effects may be wearing off but the longterm ones and how his immune system was effected are still an unknown, hopefully they give something topical and nothing else to compromise his system any further and compound the current condition, usually they treat one symtom and create 3 new ones that will require treatment down the line.
> Personally I would try an over the counter childrens allergy/antihistamine for the reaction if it's still bad should stop the iching...good luck!


Thanks Mike, my instinct is to give nothing more to the dog, his system has been stuffed around with, I will not give frontline for some time if again after this episode. 

I have been encouraged by his fight back, his calcinosis has literally halved in size in under four weeks, his appetite back to normal, hyperactivity levels are still high but more manageable, cut paw just last week is healing fast all on it's own, apparent ear inflammation, that too cleared up on it's own with no help.

I did remind my vet of the medication he has had pumped into him whilst discussing a flea treatment, I was wary about the fipronil....should have gone with my instinct !


----------

